# Bsnl 2-8 download while u r asleep(my tutorial)



## blademast3r (Nov 5, 2006)

[h1]THIS TOPIC IS ONLY FOR H500 USERS[/h1]
Ok guys here is an 100% workin tutorial for downloadin stuff from 2-8 usin dataone home connection...I tested this for a month and now am makin tutorial...

Here are the steps :

Step 1 :

Download and install this third party app called auto powerup and shutdown to start/shutdown/schedule u r comp from here *www.lifsoft.com/downloads.html

Step 2 :

Configure this app to start your comp at 2:10 a.m , let it start the download manager/torrent client/ftp client from where u hav to download the file at around 2:15 a.m
Then configure the download manager/torrent client to start downloadin as soon as the app is started.
Finally stop the client from downloadin at 7:30 and schedule a shut down at 7:35(Or get your lazy *ss of your bed and shut down comp and turn off modem)
the config is done...
Now for the working..

Step 3:

i)Basically yu hav to turn on your comp the night b4 u wanna download and ii)add links to your download client....
iii)Then start auto power and shut down...
iv)Then put your comp into hibernate mode usin auto power shut down...
v)After the comp has gone into hibernation mode, turn on the modem...u shud only see ONLY ONE orange led....

Step 4: 

Sleep!!!

Step 5 : Wake up turn off modem and comp and rush to work/college :d

Step 6: Come back and enjoy download!!!


Wasnt that easy

Now for the workin : 

When u put the comp in hibernation with auto power shut down workin , it starts the comp at the set time...
The modem goes into , what i call as a sleep mode whn only one led is orange...Bsnl starts recordin a download only when both are orange...When modem is not used for a long time modem goes into this mode...When the download client is started the modem becomes active and this time is logged...download starts....download is stopped by 7:30 and comp is turned off...modem goes into "sleep" mode after some time...this is before 8:00 so download is not counted...
Here is the proof

*i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/rammbhat/usage.jpg

all the best!!!

NOTE: I hav tried this only on the huawei smartaz MT800 modem


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2006)

Good one. My friend wanted one of these...


----------



## blademast3r (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks...try it out...


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Nov 6, 2006)

These may Work for Torrents,but what abt those general "FREE" RS or any Host that offer d/l only  with number punchers ?


----------



## blademast3r (Nov 6, 2006)

to be honest i hav tested this method using Rapidshare only...Use rapidget to form a queue and schedule this software...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 6, 2006)

how did you get rapidget to work with RS?


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 6, 2006)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> to be honest i hav tested this method using Rapidshare only...Use rapidget to form a queue and schedule this software...



dude...are you serious!! i never heard free rapidshare link queue....on the earth, you must be talking about premium link...


----------



## planetcall (Nov 6, 2006)

> Download and install this third party app called auto powerup and shutdown to start/shutdown/schedule u r comp from here



yes...I would love to have a software which can automatically start my PC. I would especially love if it can put my plugs in socket as well *drliew.net/emoticons/laugh_13.gif


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 7, 2006)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> how did you get rapidget to work with RS?



Get A RS Premium Account


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 7, 2006)

But this is a shareware software...any free alternative to this software?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 7, 2006)

stooopid electricity dept , powercut here from 6am to 8am . idiots , grrrr.


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice tutorial, even i had made a similar one, exclusively for Dataone connections using Bit torrent or Scheduled Download Managers like DAP.
Here's the tutorial:
Dataone Automation

*Savvy*


----------



## planetcall (Nov 7, 2006)

Well...I had my own way of automating my system for Dataone Happy Hour. Unfortunately, it worked par beyond my expectation and my bill for the first month was a little more than 63000 bucks. They billed me in H250 plan rather than H500. A few of the old members already know this story 
*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_75.gif


----------



## aku (Nov 8, 2006)

hey! Just da similar thing hapnd with me. This month got a bill of 15k for bb usage.it mentioned 250 plan. Lodged a complain and finaly got a revised bill of 1.6k.
wat surprized me da most ws hw can da d.e. be such a n idiot! I had to do all da calculations and take printout of scrnshots b4 i ws abl 2 convience him dat da bil was a faulty 1. God!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 8, 2006)

r u sure it will work??? What was ur bill man???
Im using Home250 plan


----------



## planetcall (Nov 8, 2006)

H250 ??? Never dream of this hack man. What happened with me by chance ! would be a reality for you. First migrate to H500 then think of doing this.

*Caution:: The topic is only for H500 users* Kindly attach this string to the first post else many here would end up paying hefty bills.

*www.smileyarchiv.net/durcheinander-erstaunt/durcheinander-erstaunt0061.gif


----------



## blademast3r (Nov 9, 2006)

Refer to this to keep power bills down *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38130


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2006)

hey man...
your tutorial is sure handy but i have the D link modem GLB-502T ADSL 2+Router
do u think it will work 

reply will be appreciated


----------



## blademast3r (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm not sure dude...but it may...try this ..
follow the above steps, but download a small file <10 mb at 2:10 and check if it is charged or not...this is how i checked initially too


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 23, 2006)

Even my bill came today , its rs. 6500.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 23, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> H250 ??? Never dream of this hack man. What happened with me by chance ! would be a reality for you. First migrate to H500 then think of doing this.
> 
> *Caution:: The topic is only for H500 users* Kindly attach this string to the first post else many here would end up paying hefty bills.
> 
> *www.smileyarchiv.net/durcheinander-erstaunt/durcheinander-erstaunt0061.gif



But wut is the difference b/w H250 and H500 plan??? Is it the bandwidth that you are referring to???


----------



## planetcall (Nov 23, 2006)

H250 plan refers to the plan which is of Rs250. It has 450 MB cap with no free usage time. Bandwidth is 256KbPS
H500 plan is worth Rs500 Monthly. It has 1GB cap with 2AM to 8AM free hour with uncapped usage.Bandwidth is 256KbPS

*This thread is only for H500 people. *


----------



## blademast3r (Nov 24, 2006)

yup only 4 h500 and also my bill came...i had downloaded a total of 12GB durin october usin this method and i only hav to pay Rs 500


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 25, 2006)

hey blademast3r 
will this work with a UT Starcom ut-300R modem

&  auto power & shutdown is shareware no free alternatives???


----------



## blademast3r (Nov 26, 2006)

not sure bout the modem dude...try downloadin a small file overnight...As for the auto-shutdown try searchin for a freeware on www.sourceforge.net


----------



## mikeon (Dec 3, 2006)

The tutorial is good but I am using a Huawei MT 841 modem. One night I switched my PC off and turned my modem on at around 11:39, my modem is configured to automatically log in and start (PPOe mode) since u said the modem  goes into standby mode I thought it would start recording the download time (login) at 2:15 which was the time I scheduled the PC to start. But the next day when I checked, it showed login time at 23:40 but at this time the pc was off so how can it be recording this time ?? Since my PC started at 2:15, the login time shud also be the same rite, thats what you were saying right ? When i checked the usage, i was charged for 28 mb and the rest free but how where did this 28 mb cm from ? My bandwith monitor showed total dloads as 460mb while bsnl site shows dloads as 480 mb ? Is it because I logged in early ? My pc automatically shut down at 7:15 too so how cm am i charged for 28 mb which I did'nt use. 
BTW wen i start my modem with the pc off, only 2 leds are shown one green one for power and one orange one for link.


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 3, 2006)

Its because your modem needs to establish a link with server. For that, it needs to exchange packets of data, which are very small(only upto a few kilobytes), and hence get recorded in your usage. The modem never enters into a standby mode though.

*Savvy*


----------



## mikeon (Dec 3, 2006)

I understand the few kbs it has to exchange but its showing an extra 28 mb !!
OK please clarify this 
If i start my modem before 2 am, and start downloading after 2 even though nothing is running before 2, will I be charged extra ? Does it make a difference if I login early or not ?


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 3, 2006)

Let me get this very clear to you:

The BSNL usage meter stops as soon as *THEIR* clock strikes 2AM and restarts at 8AM. 
It doesnt matter to them whether you started at 00hrs or 1:59AM, all they know is that they're gonna charge you for any bandwith you use beyond those six hours.
TIP: Its generally better to schedule your pc to start downloading about 15 min later and stop about 10 min early, because for some reason or another, our IST configured timings never match with their server clocks.

*Savvy*


----------



## knight17 (Dec 3, 2006)

While I want to do stuff like this.
I will create a schedule to wake my PC from hibernation and tell it to call a script custom made by me (in AutoIT) for starting the download
And use auto shutdowner to shutdown

simple


----------



## blademast3r (Dec 8, 2006)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> dude...are you serious!! i never heard free rapidshare link queue....on the earth, you must be talking about premium link...



Its a software called rapget...try googling for it...


----------



## dynamicdude (Dec 12, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> These may Work for Torrents,but what abt those general "FREE" RS or any Host that offer d/l only  with number punchers ?




u can use automated tools like usdownloader for rs files and links it has built in OCR


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 20, 2006)

Why all the fuss?I fu have to reap benefits work har and stay awake...as I did and lost my 500 plan and converted to 250.


----------



## chahal63 (Jan 4, 2007)

hi friend I recieved ur solution on "bsnl 2 to 8 download while ur asleep"
I wanna know that how my modem automatically connects to internet after resuming hibernate state.The software u gave "auto power on" only turns on the comp, not the broadband connection.
And finally please tell me how to auto mate download my torrent files as I am using Opera for downloading Torrents file.


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 8, 2007)

well idk bout opera...ty usin utorrent ...download if from www.utorrent.com


----------



## planetcall (Jan 9, 2007)

bitcomet is the fastest torrent client ever made! With the newer releases it has again repositioned its prestige which was challanged by the DHT bug. If you want an alternative then use Azureus, the ubiquitous leader of the torrent clients. It is the most reliable and feature rich client. People claim it is slow and memory intensive but i dont really see such thing. Firefox uses more memory than Azureus  Java has its bad side regarding memory consumption but trust me, with the latest releases it has improved a great deal and the user interface has been awesome.


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 9, 2007)

Is bitcomet faster than utorrent?? i dont think so...utorrent is more tweakable..and uses up like what 800kB of RAM!!!


----------



## planetcall (Jan 9, 2007)

heh its tested by many. bitcomet beats utorrent in speed. Tweakability is something i would not like to comment as I have not used both of them for about an year or so. But no doubt BC indeed is faster.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> stooopid electricity dept , powercut here from 6am to 8am . idiots , grrrr.


do u live anywhere in rajasthan??
it a daily Phenomena here but timming is good 8am-10am


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 22, 2007)

HOw to connect to the internet automatically??


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 23, 2007)

I want to know how can i send my modem to sleep state bcoz it remains ON even after the system hibernates. the modem is Smartax MT882.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2007)

If u have an UPS then connect the power of your modem in ups it self


----------



## Josan (Mar 24, 2007)

Goood MAn Great Work ,I realy need such s trick that could manage my night downloads ,,,,thanks
__________
Goood MAn Great Work ,I realy need such s trick that could manage my night downloads ,,,,thanks


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 30, 2007)

Here in delhi MTNL requires you to *restart the modem* and not the computer. HOw do i do that ?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

Two questions no one is bothering to answer:

1. Will my modem work?
*Ans: As long as you have a DataOne connection with happy hours, ANY modem will work. This is wholly a software based setup and the modem used is irrelevant.*


2. How do I configure my computer to automatically connect to the internet?
*Ans: Here is a step-by-step guide-
Rename your connection to 'DataOne'. (Start >> Connect to >> Show all connections. Select your connection and hit F2. Rename it to 'DataOne' without the quotes.)
Right click on your connection and select Properties. Change the Service Name to 'DataOne'. Hit OK.
Launch Notepad.
Type this: "rasdial DataOne <USERNAME> <PASSWORD>" [Leave out the quotes. Replace '<USERNAME>' with your username and '<PASSWORD>' with your... you get the drift.]
Ctrl + S. Name it 'Connect.bat' and change the file type to "All Files". Save it to some location you know.
Now open Scheduled Tasks from "Start >> All Programs >> Accessories >> System Tools".
Double click on "Add Scheduled task" and hit Next. It will take some time now, regardless of how fast your computer is.
Hit on Browse and browse to the folder you saved the batch file in. Double click "Connect.bat".
Now do the following settings:
Perform this task: Daily
Start time: 02:15 AM
Enter the password.
Enable "Open advanced properties..." and hit Finish.
Select the 'Schedule' tab and hit 'Advanced'. Here you can set the task to run several times during the night so that if the connection gets disconnected due to some reason, it will be re-connected. I would set it to re-connect every 15 minutes.
Click on the 'Settings' tab and choose to 'Wake the computer to run this task'. Now you don't even need that software blademast3r asked you to download for booting your computer. The in-built task scheduler can do that and can also launch your torrent clients, etc.
Done! Simply hibernate your computer now and go to sleep. *

All credit for this wonderful tutorial to mario_pant. Refer to the original tutorial here.

Hope that was useful!


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 30, 2007)

Am unable to carry out any f d methods suggestd by u guyz in dis forum.. 

^^^^buddy d option "wake my computer" in d settings tab u r talkin abt isnt listed dere...i also tried d sftware given by bladmstr nd it says "your hardware doesnt support this function"..wat do i do ??...m a HOME 500 user


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

Could you name which matherboard you have?


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 30, 2007)

i must acknwldg d response time to my queery....gr888 ! 

KOB 810eTFSX


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

Which company? Is it very old?


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 31, 2007)

I am pretty sure that the tut by mario_pant and what everyone talks about is if you have a dialer for your internet connection(usb interface). However lot of us have it connected to the LAN port. Now thats something tricky to enable and disable. If someone can give a command for that , nice !


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

I have my modem connected to a LAN port and it works fine.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 31, 2007)

Aha ! got a good tut on another forum(googled for it )
SO here goes : 


> Here is the router reboot method
> 
> I have tried this only on DLink DSL-502T router , this should work on any modem, I personally have no experience. I have tried this on my router atleast a 20 times now and there are no problems whatsoever but I'm in no way responsible if your hardware loses any or all of its functionality as a result of this method.
> 
> ...



Copy-pasted from :Source

The login and pass will be *admin* by default.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

So much typing! That's complicated already.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 31, 2007)

arrey ! not too much typing. First part is the testing.
Type cmd in the run dialog box
In the command prompt type telnet. 
There type *o 192.168.1.1*
It will ask for login and pass. Its admin by default.
Then wait for the $ sign to come. 
once that comes, type *reboot*. If you modem reboots all is fine !

The second part is just the automation part. It tool is a auto telnet scripter
Make a .txt file with the name reboot or any such approproate title and use the tool to run it every night around 0001 hrs. _hopefully in one minute you don't download too much  _

Update : I tested it one the Utstarcom UT 300R2U Modem also ( the white one that is given to delhi users)
Guide to port forward is also working for utorrent. Port Forward


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

OK, anyway. I don't use Windows anyway and have an unlimited connection.

I was just here to help you out. Glad you got a solution that works for you.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 31, 2007)

@aryayush

Its MERCURY 810e...yeh i got dis arnd 7 yrs back


----------



## planetcall (Mar 31, 2007)

^^......reminds me of my old darling. A sturdy i810E. I sold that one about 2 years back and had bought it in 2001.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> @aryayush
> 
> Its MERCURY 810e...yeh i got dis arnd 7 yrs back


I am not much of a wiz when it comes to hardware parts, but are you sure that ancient motherboard would support waking itself on a scheduled time?


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^^*ancient motherboard  --> m happy i own smthng UNCOMMON !...lolzz..*


yeh buddy m vry much satisfied wid its performance till date..rest even m nt dat techy dat i can b sure if it supports dis feature r nt...

@aryayush

ur tip regardin dat *.bat file was really gud...nw i dnt loose any f my MB's
thanks !


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^^*ancient motherboard  --> m happy i own smthng UNCOMMON !...lolzz..*


yeh buddy m vry much satisfied wid its performance till date..rest even m nt dat techy dat i can b sure if it supports dis feature r nt...

@aryayush

ur tip regardin dat *.bat file was really gud...nw i dnt loose any f my MB's
thanks !


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool! Glad it helped.


----------



## vnl5486 (Apr 6, 2007)

earlier when I had the bsnl 500 (now really happy with airtel unlimited 256)..I used to do it the hard way.....keep an alarm at 2:10 and then get up switch on...and then later have to get up for college..so by 7:50 switch it off.....
I had downloaded..more than 50 GB in one month...bsnl would be cursing me...now airtel will be...ehehe


----------



## morpheusv6 (May 30, 2007)

Just found this and it works.(Tried it)
source: *vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6369.html
*
Here is a method you can use to make 100 % sure that you don't get over billed for night time usage plan like HOME500.*
_This procedure assumes that your router/modem is connected to one Ethernet card in your machine.
_
This was tested on SmartAX MT882 Router, Windows XP, and Ubuntu Edgy.

For Linux (Ubuntu Edgy Eft)

1  RECOMMENDED:- configure your modem to autodial
2  install expect
3  install kalarm in gnome or KDE if it is not already installed, and make sure it run at startup or add the daemon to sessions
4  RECOMMENDED:- Disable internet time server updates (NTP) 
    sudo update-rc.d ntp-server remove
5  create a file *router.exp* with the following contents
*Code:* 
#!/usr/bin/expect -f

set timeout 20
set echo  off

# router user name
set name admin

# router password
set pass admin

# your router IP address
set routerip 192.168.1.1

# Read command as arguments to this script

set switch [ lrange $argv 0 1]

if {$switch == "" } {send_user "usage:\n\trouter ON\n\trouter OFF\n\trouter validcommand\n\n"
exit
} else {

   if {$switch == "ON"} {set routercmd "pppoe set transport 1 autoconnect enabled\r"
   } else {
   if {$switch == "on"} {set routercmd "pppoe set transport 1 autoconnect enabled\r"
   } else {
   if {$switch == "OFF"} {set routercmd "pppoe set transport 1 disabled\r"
   } else {
   if {$switch == "off"} {set routercmd "pppoe set transport 1 disabled\r"
   } else {
   set switch [ lrange $argv 0 9]
   set routercmd "$switch\r"
   }}}}

}

send_user "sending router:- $switch \n"

#other useful commands 
# set routercmd "pppoe list transports\r"
# set routercmd "pppoe show transport 1\r"
# set routercmd "pppoe list transports\r"

# start telnet
spawn telnet $routerip

# send username & password
expect "Login: "
send "$name\r"
expect "Password: "
send "$pass\r"
expect -i "--> "
send $routercmd
send '^]'
expect "telnet> "
send "close\r"
send_user "\nDone!\n"
exit 
6. Enter your router IP, router username, router password in the script
NOTEif you have some other router change the script to respond according to the menu that you get while you telnet your router)

7.  Schedule the following commands in kalarm to run in terminal
*Code:*      /your_script_location/./router.exp OFF             1:50am and 7:50am ( or fancy your time  ! )
*Code:*      /your_script_location/./router.exp ON             2:10am ( or fancy your time ! )
    ! be careful with the schedules and make sure that you test it

For Windows XP

This method is safer than using a dialer like the one in DAP because in XP there is a good probability that things can crash.

1) RECOMMENDED:- configure your modem to autodial
2) download TS10 from www.winsite.com/bin/In...0000000873
3) create two text files

*enable.txt*

*Code:*      192.168.1.1 
WAIT "Login: "
SEND "admin\m"
WAIT "Password: "
SEND "admin\m"
WAIT "--> "
SEND "pppoe set transport 1 autoconnect enabled\m" 
*disable.txt*

*Code:*      192.168.1.1
WAIT "Login: "
SEND "admin\m"
WAIT "Password: "
SEND "admin\m"
WAIT "--> "
SEND "pppoe set transport 1 disabled\m" 

4) create two .bat files (open notepad and save as "routerON.bat" and "routerOFF.bat")
with the following contents

*routerON.bat*
*Code:*      chdir C:\RouterSwitch
c:
TST10 /r:enable.txt /o:last_log.txt 
*routerOFF.bat*
*Code:*      chdir C:\RouterSwitch
c:
TST10 /r:disable.txt /o:last_log.txt
 5) Create an empty file called last_log.txt to diagnose output of the last run script.Save all the files TST10.exe,enable.txt,disable.txt,routerON.bat,routerOFF.bat
    in C:\RouterSwitch

6) schedule the routerOFF.bat to run 1:50am and 7:50am (! or fancy your time )
   schedule the routerON.bat to run 2:10am (! or fancy ur time )

7) RECOMMENDED :- to shutdown your computer you don't need to trust a third party app , forced shutdown is probably more successful in different conditions
to do that create a file *shut.bat* with the following line

*Code:*      shutdown -f -s -t 30 and schedule to run at _your_ time 
this will display a 30 sec warning to all users logged in to your computer

(make sure that u run the scripts once, and test it and make sure your firewall and/or anti virus remembers the settings)

*For dynamic IP users (eg-HOME500)*
whenever you wanna change your external IP,
(that is disconnect and reconnect)
when autodial is enabled in router you dont need to reach for router switch.
Just run this at terminal or command prompt
*Quote:* *in linux*

./router.exp OFF
./router.exp ON

*in windows*

routerOFF
routerON

 *vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_exclaim.gif *[NOTE:- in case of power failure or modem restart, you will still be in automatically connected after disconnected by routerOFF.bat in windows
or ./router.exp OFF in linux]*

 *vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif
*A worst case scenario:*
 just a good UPS will save you

router OFF at 7:55am (BSNL TIME  *vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_twisted.gif ) 
PC shutdown at 7:56am (BSNL TIME )
power fluctuation or modem restart at 7:57am (BSNL TIME ) *vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_question.gif
modem has LAN link even after PC shutdown *vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_question.gif
your router gets auto connected   *vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_exclaim.gif 

You will be charged for *vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_question.gif

* *vinuthomas.com/images/icons/icon_disk.gif(*vinuthomas.com/Forums/download/id=184.html) *             Description:       Linux (expect script)​                              Filename:        router.zip                      Filesize:        576 Bytes                   Downloaded:        48 Time(s)  


* *vinuthomas.com/images/icons/icon_disk.gif*vinuthomas.com/Forums/download/id=183.html *             Description:       For Windows XP​                              Filename:        routerswitch.zip                      Filesize:        191.21 KB                   Downloaded:        97 Time(s)  

Use Auto Power on to run the .bat files at the sceduled time.

Difference between BSNL time and windows time : approx. +5min i.e. BSNL is 5 minutes behind windows time. So connect the router at 2.07 am and disconnect at 8.03 am.
Use server : "chime.utoronto.ca"  for getting the time.

Here's my download chart:

Start
Time Stop
Time Send  
(KB) Receive  
(KB) Combined  
(KB) Duration  
(seconds) Daily  Total  2007/06/03    02:00:07 07:59:41 1046541 2407213 3453754 21574 *2007/06/03*
3453754  KB
3372.81 MB
5 hr 00 m


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for this bro...


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2007)

(for Linux users only  )
I simply uses cron for this purpose.just edit the lines to look like 'man 5 crontab'
restart cron daemon.thats all.no more hassles.
edit using 'crontab -e'  and lists by 'crontab -l' .btwn the command to switch of BB adsl is "poff" in Debian and Ubuntu.


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the _cooooool_ trick.
Keep it up bro.....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2007)

My recommendation right now is to use utorrent's built in scheduler. Just make it stop all downloads after 8am and start at 2am. Works like magic*.


*Steve Jobs at Macworld.


----------



## blademast3r (Jul 2, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> My recommendation right now is to use utorrent's built in scheduler. Just make it stop all downloads after 8am and start at 2am. Works like magic*.
> 
> 
> *Steve Jobs at Macworld.


well ya but keepin ur comp on till two uses up a lil smthin called electricity!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for tutorial but i have bsnl home UL 900 *UNLIMITED INTERNET*
but i have to shedule it to make it download at night time.can u tell me how to make download queue in µtorrent?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 2, 2007)

Use utorrent Scheduler function. Go to Options>>Preferences>>Scheduler and then enable scheduler and click so that in all days between 2-8 am green button displays and for all others it remains white. Then even when you keep torrent active it will download only between 2-8am.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

excellent tut, but i consider starting the system automatically using WAKE BY ALARM feature from BIOS. and to shutdown/hibernet use the power options in screen saver dialog and set it to download after 4 - 5 hours. so if ur computer starts at 2 then it will shutdown at 6 or 7  
so on 3rd party apps


----------



## azzu (Oct 3, 2007)

but there 's WAKE by alaram feature in my bios (


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 3, 2007)

^is there or not?


----------



## tango_cash (Dec 8, 2007)

hey i have a ZTE ZXDSL 831All modem.
it is pre configured with user name and password.so when i switch it on i am directly connected to the internet,without entering any user name or password.
and bsnl counts ur internet use if the modem is on.and it should be switched off and on at/after 2.00am for the happy hours to be counted.
i am already facing problem with my billing even when i manually restarted my modem at 2.50am. and switched it off at 6.45am in the morning.(go to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75117 for the whole story)
so i am afraid to use this trick.
also can anyone explain in detail the scheduling of utorrent. iam confused with all those green boxes.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2007)

Well Green is for good to go, while white means no go.

So basically, for 2-am to 8am download, you need to set the third column through the 11th column to green and the rest to white. Just hovering over each of the boxes tells you the exact date and time which the box matters. It's pretty easy. Only, don't set it to the opposite, or you'll download during the entire day except 2am to 8am


----------



## tango_cash (Dec 8, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Well Green is for good to go, while white means no go.
> 
> So basically, for 2-am to 8am download, you need to set the third column *through the 11th column to green and the rest to white*. Just hovering over each of the boxes tells you the exact date and time which the box matters. It's pretty easy. Only, don't set it to the opposite, or you'll download during the entire day except 2am to 8am



what was that thing about the 11th coulumn????
i did this see
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/8764/utrnthx2.th.jpg

i use utorrent 1.7.5. which one do u use.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oops. I got a bit confused. Started counting with my fingers and well. But yes, you seem to have it all covered. Btw, you could use Windows scheduler to start utorrent itself at somewhere around 2:20am so that there isn't a billing error. 

Also, my modem shuts down when there's no activity (the light goes green). As soon as I request some activity, it takes 5-6 seconds, connects again (orange light) and voila!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2007)

one simple answer is use bridge mode(ie; dial from Linux,mac or win to connect).connect net only when u want.there are many scheduler softwares out there.BTW,if ur using router-modem in-built dialer-change ur password for admin from default.


----------



## tango_cash (Dec 8, 2007)

which is ur model no ????



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> one simple answer is use bridge mode(ie; dial from Linux,mac or win to connect).connect net only when u want.there are many scheduler softwares out there.BTW,if ur using router-modem in-built dialer-change ur password for admin from default.



cud u pls explain all that, i mean the bridge.....the router-modem in-built dialer-change ur password for admin from default.... 

i get ur point about many scheduler softwares out there

hey goobimama how do i configure utorrent to start the downloading when the program is started????


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2007)

Well do the scheduler thing like you've done. Then, using Windows scheduler or some third party scheduler, make sure you start utorrent itself at 2:20am. That way, when utorrent starts, it will automatically start downloading.


----------



## tango_cash (Dec 8, 2007)

it's not working.
i use autopower on to start utorrent and i have already enqued the torrents.
i even set the time in the scheduling option.
when autopower on launches utorrent, then the torrents are not started automatically by u torrent even though the time is scheduled in the scheduler.
and i cud not find any option in the prefrences for automaticaly starting download when utorrent is started. is there some extension or plugin for this????


----------



## harmik (Jun 2, 2008)

i am generally awake at 2am, so i can set azureus to start downloading then and sleep.

However, i want to automate the process of::
1. Stopping all Azureus downloads.
2. Then EXIT azureus, not simple Close it.
3. Then Shutdown the computer.
so, when i wake up later, computer will be off and i wont be charged for night downloads.
( as far as i know, modem restart isnt needed to start/end the night unlimited period....)

Couldnt figure out any way for 1st point. The SpeedScheduler plugin for Azureus doesnt work on my system (Vista x64). It doesnt initialize.
figured a way to 2nd point. i can use windows task scheduler to run azureus.exe with argument --closedown at 7:50am
and i think comp shutdown can be done thru task scheduler also. though, didnt try it.

Please help me out... thanks...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 2, 2008)

i donno abt utorrent

but if u hav direct link in idm....u can automate idm.....idm has capability to connect automatically by remebering username and password.....try the schedule feature....
after connecting

automate utorrent


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I've more easier way. Get 512Kbps Unlimited plan and Go To sleep b1tch after turning your system on. My system is ON 24x7 dloading at speeds upto 58KBps and seeding at the rate of 62KBps. Peace of mind guaranteed
BTW I've configured my modem to Auto-Connect and uTorrent to Start at Startup so all I've to do is Switch on the UPS and Modem. Now I'm looking forward to not to do that manually, Full Automation baby


----------



## lalit_ngp (Jun 2, 2008)

plz download *auto pc shutdown* software...........u hv to just manually connect the internet connection at 2:00am thts it ....auto shutdown will be at 8:00 am sharp......im using it$$$


----------



## joe2005 (Jun 3, 2008)

If for scheduling for downloading from rapidshare, I saw a tutorial.
*www.adorn-india.com/how to download from rapidshare using download managers during happy hours.htm


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, even I have completely automated my 2-8 downloading. Hibernate to save power, wake up at 1:45, start download progs at 1:50, connect to net at 1:55, download start at 2:00, finish at 8:00, shut down at 8:15, and someone turns off UPS at 8:30  also if disconnect, reconnect. and if any bsod/restart anything like that schedule automatically resumes  works for both http/ftp and torrent downloads.


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

the tutorial is awesome but i cant use it as i always keep my PC running.


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 5, 2008)

Even if u shutdown ur computer at 8 o clock.BSNL will count ur downloads till u disconnect the modem.So  need to write a macro program to disconnect the modem at 7:45.And connect it at 2:10



harmik said:


> i am generally awake at 2am, so i can set azureus to start downloading then and sleep.
> 
> However, i want to automate the process of::
> 1. Stopping all Azureus downloads.
> ...



y dont u use utorrent instead of azureus?
It is the best torrent client out there.
It has the scheduling feature.And it works all rite.
I use it for my nite downlaoding.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 21, 2008)

i downloaded auto power on and shut down and i have configured it to start at 2.10am and my torrent client to start at 2.15am.

but before that, how can i use this to dial my connection? i use smartax mt882 modem provided by bsnl..

i read this article about autodial: *bsnl-dataone.blogspot.com/search?q=autodial

but if i change the wan settings to ppp from my existing bridged mode, torrent speeds drop..thats y i am asking how to autodial...

edit: i searched this forum and found out a way to autodial...just added it to my startup..

edit: adding it to my startup didnt work...had  to download a small program called reconnect (mentioned by one of the forum users)..now it works like a charm....thank you all


----------



## jigu (Jun 21, 2008)

HOME 500 is good plan.i used it for last six month.now m using H750. download 24/7


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks I need something like that.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jun 26, 2008)

how to automatically power on ubuntu 8.04 from hibernation mode.


----------



## Sreekuttan (Oct 16, 2008)

good work dude..nice info..wil try..


----------



## aarons100 (Oct 21, 2008)

i am using Home 500c . i have dlink 2640 T, how to automate the download in this case as i am using PPOe connection


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 21, 2008)

Use a batch file.

rasdial connectionname username password

rasdial connectionname /disconnect

Schedule the bat file.


----------



## ojha_riddhish (May 1, 2010)

I use JDownloader for automating downloads from a variety of hosts such as RS, HF, MF, MU, etc., even direct HTTP links and I don't have premium account of any host.
Thanks


----------



## way2jatin (May 2, 2010)

its a good plan with an impressive speed and 2-8 is a bonus


----------



## way2jatin (May 3, 2010)

can i use standby mode instead of hibernation


----------



## pushkar (May 3, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> can i use standby mode instead of hibernation


Yes, you can use standby. It works for both standby and hibernation.

I don't know why you would want to use standby instead of hibernate though, since hibernate turns off the computer completely, unlike standby which keeps it in a low power state.


----------



## way2jatin (May 3, 2010)

my hibernation is not working properly pushkar


----------

